# suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2



## Rheinweib (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab das Echolot ersteigert, allerdings ohne Bed.anleitung. Hat jemand von Euch ne deutsche Anleitung, die er/sie für mich scannen oder kopieren könnte? Hab leider im Netz bisher nix gefunden. Ich wäre für Hilfe dankbar. 

Danke und Gruss
Heike


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Servus. Ich hoffe ich verstoße nicht gegen Urheberrechte wenn ich sie als Bild einfüge.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Rheinweib (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Das ist supernett, aber ich kanns nicht besonders gut lesen, ist etwas zu pixelig, trotz Brille 
Vielleicht mit höherer Auflösung scannen und mir per Mail schicken (aber bitte nicht größer als 1MB pro Scan, hab nur´n Freemailkonto, da ist nicht viel Platz) 
Dankeeeee #hund Gruss
Heike


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Servus deine Mailaddy bitte
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Leo_1983 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Hallo, kann mir bitte auch jemand die Anleitung auf meine E-Mail schicken? Das wär sehr nett von Ihnen #h


----------



## Cobra HH (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

@Lenzibald
geh doch einfach auf ihr Profil und dan auf Kontaktinfo
dort ist doch alles angegeben


----------



## otto24 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Hilfe, ich brauche auch ganz dringend die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für FFW-718-2. Kannst Du mir helfen, Danke otto24


----------



## Hollandangler (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

Mahlzeit, 
schon zwar recht alt, der Trööt aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal:m
Hat jemand die Anleitung für mich. Hab das Teil aufm Trödel gekauft und es war leider keine dabei.
schon mal danke

Gruß vom Niederrhein#h


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

aber den link hier kennst du aber, oder ?!


----------



## Hollandangler (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

jo danke! es gibt auch noch nen 2. link dazu


----------



## Urban_Stepper (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: suche Bed.anleit. für fishfinder FFW 718-2*

hab mir das teil heute auch geholt, werde gleich ans wasser zum testen, wenn der regen endlich aufhört, ansonsten die tage mal.
ich hoffe der lügt nicht.


----------



## geierle (27. Juni 2013)

Ich überlege mir sich dieses Echolot zu holen. Nun wollte ich mal diejenigen fragen, die dieses schon besitzen ob man auch die Bodenbeschaffenheiten erkennen kann? Also ob der Boden schlammig ist oder voll Grünzeug oder hartem Untergrund??
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


----------

